# VLC Media Player 0.9.0 Test 2



## ionicsachin (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey all i ve just found this....the testing version of VLC 0.9.0...everything seems magnified....lots of new features are added
*downloads.videolan.org/pub/videolan/testing/vlc-0.9.0-test2/win32/


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 25, 2008)

i would say to stay away from these test version....
these are for dev/beta testers ... 

correct me if i am wrong..


----------



## ionicsachin (Aug 25, 2008)

yeah...but it is regularly updated....since it is beta version i m running it inside VirtualBox


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 25, 2008)

its perfectly usable in its current state. It has been so for the last few months, and the 0.9 svn versions ROCK. Check out +the nightlies.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 25, 2008)

present verrsion itself is good for many..

i would nt recommend a beta version to mass...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 25, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> present verrsion itself is good for many..
> 
> i would nt recommend a beta version to mass...


Well, there is NO such thing as VLC "Beta Version" and I doubt there ever will be any. Nightly builds are regularly released every night (duh) and they are automatically generated, so there *might* be errors.

Current version, 0.8.6i +is re+co+mmended +if you want it for any critical applications.

But its a BOON for many if you use 0.9 svn. Because it runs away from the old wxWidgets based interface. This new baby has an interface written in QT4 and its quite stable by now.

On linux, I recommend you try out the nightly repositories MAINLY if you use KDE since QT4 intergrates awssomly into KDE. Its quite buggy, but you will enjoy discovering them +and r+e+porting them. Tru+st me. YJ+u+st++ ++r+e+por+t in thei+r forum.

On windows, well, QT4 interface is still under heavy development and its still ugly IMO. The best is yet to come, and as always, windows users are adviced to get only the stable versions. So go ahead and get VLC 0.8.6i.

On mac, VLC is written in Cocoa. Aayush, Milind, Sunny, Manan and other mac users would like this. I doubt its going to change since cocoa is DESIGNED for mac. So they too should get the latest stable release of VLC 0.8.6 mac-cocoa DMG.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
*
O+ther Differnces:*

The m+ain+ t+hing the new versions have is fixes+. Several+ issue+s a+re fixed.+ +VLC can now fore+w+ard in+ FLV fi+les+, h264 rendering is MUCH better +and mu+lti+core +su+pport for the same is bei+gn wo+r+ked on.++++

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
*Final Advice+*+'++
+
Get the stable +rele++as+e+. If+ something is not satisfactory+ or if its buggy, get the nightly buil+d +++++++++++++++++++of the night you are in+ and see ho+w+ it w+orks. If you are satisfied w+ith it, keep it. Else, check out next night.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks good, but ever since I tried sMplayer, I have stopped using this thing. Completely.


----------



## manishjha18 (Aug 25, 2008)

sm player and km player rocks-


----------



## Faun (Aug 25, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Well, there is NO such thing as VLC "Beta Version" and I doubt there ever will be any. Nightly builds are regularly released every night (duh) and they are automatically generated, so there *might* be errors.
> 
> Current version, 0.8.6i +is re+co+mmended +if you want it for any critical applications.
> 
> ...



you learnin basic string addition ?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 26, 2008)

use KMplayer its btter than WMP,vlc and media classic


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 26, 2008)

Is it just me or this player isn't able to play HD files properly.I have all the necessary codecs & the files play properly in all other players except this one.It would only play the first 10 minutes & then if you drag the progress bar then the movie would just freeze.Anyone else experiencing similar issue?

Will try this new version.


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 26, 2008)

hey guys how do i install it and  im not getting any setup file or any particular file through which i can install it..... im just getting a .exe files through which im able to open it but not able to install it....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 26, 2008)

T159 said:


> you learnin basic string addition ?


drunk keyboard syndrome


NIGHTMARE said:


> use KMplayer its btter than WMP,vlc and media classic


KMPlayer is a resource hog.


allwyndlima said:


> Is it just me or this player isn't able to play HD files properly.I have all the necessary codecs & the files play properly in all other players except this one.It would only play the first 10 minutes & then if you drag the progress bar then the movie would just freeze.Anyone else experiencing similar issue?
> 
> Will try this new version.


As I said before, HD issues are being worked on. Something to do with lack of samples and a bad h264 multicore support if I remember right. But if you have a sample which does not work, feel free to either pm it to me or post it at *VLCForums*. 

And I repeat, this is NOT a new version.


prateek_san said:


> hey guys how do i install it and  im not getting any setup file or any particular file through which i can install it..... im just getting a .exe files through which im able to open it but not able to install it....


Installing just means copying the folder to some directory and linking the exe to the desktop and associating files with it. I am sure you can do that with the files you downloaded.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 26, 2008)

I tried it yesterday in Vista. On starting it gave me some erroe, some string not found in libvlc.dll. After that it was fine. It wasn't zooming double the size of video but the UI looks new & polished. I liked the Minimal version of UI. Waiting for Final version to be used as a portable player as in Windows Vista, WMP11 with K-Lite codec pack rocks


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 26, 2008)

@MetalheadGautham



> KMPlayer is a resource hog


i have sufficient  hardware support to run KMplayer and u can optimizes also.do know any player which is better than KMplayer in Quality of picture and number of function r more than other


----------



## mrbgupta (Aug 26, 2008)

+1


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 26, 2008)

NIGHTMARE said:


> @MetalheadGautham
> 
> 
> i have sufficient  hardware support to run KMplayer and u can optimizes also.


KMPlayer comes NOWHERE close to VLC in terms of lightness. I have tested it enough to say that.


			
				NIGHTMARE said:
			
		

> do know any player which is better than KMplayer in Quality of picture and number of function r more than other


Kaffeine


----------



## Indyan (Aug 26, 2008)

NIGHTMARE said:


> @MetalheadGautham
> 
> 
> i have sufficient  hardware support to run KMplayer and u can optimizes also.do know any player which is better than KMplayer in Quality of picture and number of function r more than other



KMPlayer may be heavier than vlc but its a lot more usable with a better interface. 
In terms of quality I have found that if your video is already high quality NeuView Media player is the best. VLC's out of the box vid quality is quite bad.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 26, 2008)

Indyan said:


> KMPlayer may be heavier than vlc but its a lot more usable with a better interface.
> In terms of quality I have found that if your video is already high quality NeuView Media player is the best. VLC's out of the box vid quality is quite bad.


More usable ?
Have you tried to use KMPlayer to rip mms and rstp streams ?
Can KMPlayer encode videos to different formats ?
Can KMPlayer stream video over the internet using on the fly application of filters and transcoding ?
Can KMPlayer run from commandline ?

And FYI, KMPlayer illegally uses GPLed code.
*sourceforge.net/forum/forum.php?forum_id=462894

Its directshow engine can have MAXIMUM quality when you use the BEST directshow software, ffdshow. But do you know that ffdshow is based on FFMPEG which also powers VLC ?

If you want to make the video look better at the cost of resources, the procedure is insanely simple. All you need to do is to increase the default post processing level to a number above 0, and between 1 and 6.


----------



## Indyan (Aug 26, 2008)

> Have you tried to use KMPlayer to rip mms and rstp streams ?
> Can KMPlayer encode videos to different formats ?
> Can KMPlayer stream video over the internet using on the fly application of filters and transcoding ?
> Can KMPlayer run from commandline ?


I didnt say KMP had more features. I said its more usable.. that means it has a better ui. I get access to most of its features even in full screen mode. VLC's ui sucks. The new ui looks better but still is ancient compared to other players. Though my fav ui is that of crystal player.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 26, 2008)

Indyan said:


> I didnt say KMP had more features. I said its more usable.. that means it has a better ui. I get access to most of its features even in full screen mode. VLC's ui sucks. The new ui looks better but still is ancient compared to other players. Though my fav ui is that of crystal player.


Usable ? Well, then I think Kaffeine and MPC have ZERO COMPETITION in that field. They work. And beautifully while at that.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 27, 2008)

^^ Kaffeine player for xp or Linux


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 27, 2008)

NIGHTMARE said:


> ^^ Kaffeine player for xp or Linux


MPC for Win and Kaffeine for Linux.


----------



## ionicsachin (Aug 30, 2008)

Firefox 3.0.2  
*ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/2008-08-29-11-firefox3.0.2/


----------



## ionicsachin (Sep 15, 2008)

VLC 0.9.2 released....check the VLC website


----------



## blackpearl (Sep 16, 2008)

*GOM Player kicks ass VLC player any day. Try it!*


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Sep 16, 2008)

^No it doesn't. Combination of both works well. And the new version of VLC has some good enhancement, one that i particularly like is seeking in flv files is enabled now. GOM player lacks some basic codecs out of the box, but includes some which are not in VLC. So i think using both is a nice thing to do.


----------



## casanova (Sep 16, 2008)

KM Player doesn't work well with vista. It doesn't work well with UAC and no one would like to click run in admin mode for a media player. I prefer codec packs anyday


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 16, 2008)

WMP 11 with K-Lite Codec pack is better then VLC anyday


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 16, 2008)

NIGHTMARE said:


> use KMplayer its btter than WMP,vlc and media classic



MPC has got No 1 rank in Digit mag....how can u say dat...

& also its my favorite


----------



## nikhilpai (Sep 16, 2008)

Krazy_About_Technology said:


> ^No it doesn't. Combination of both works well. And the new version of VLC has some good enhancement, one that i particularly like is seeking in flv files is enabled now. GOM player lacks some basic codecs out of the box, but includes some which are not in VLC. So i think using both is a nice thing to do.



Which are the codecs which GOM supports but VLC does not ?


----------



## max_demon (Sep 16, 2008)

VLC + Media Player Classic + Billy + MediaMonkey  FTW


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Sep 17, 2008)

^I dont remember the name of it buddy but it was once when i freshly installed both of these and GOM Player refused to play one of my file which VLC played. I think i should take my words back. VLC plays everything that GOM plays.

max_daemon: Ya mediamonkey's interface is one of my favourites. And its equalizer works great on my soundcard.

@GX_Saurav: One thing that annoys me about Windows Media Player is its equalizer. I dont know why but on my soundcard (Intel Advance HD Audio 2 on my Dell Inspiron 1525) setting equalizer settings even a lil higher then the mid point causes beats in the songs to sound weird, like they are supressed. In Winamp this problem was solved by changing my equalizer from Winamp 4Front EQ to Constant-Q EQ. In MediaMonkey, the default equalizer works flawlessly. But Windows Media Player doesn't have any options about equalizer. Thats the reason i had to Dump it as my audio player, otherwise i like the media library a lot. Do you have any suggestions how i can rectify this problem? I have all other DSP settings in WMP disabled and no driver enhancements are running, i disabled them all.


----------



## casanova (Sep 17, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> WMP 11 with K-Lite Codec pack is better then VLC anyday



True. But as we get portable VLC player, it comes in pretty handy.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 17, 2008)

I don't use equalizer at all so can't talk on that front. Even I use VLC as my portable media player, there is no use using VLC as a primary media player for me.


----------



## Hackattack (Sep 17, 2008)

This new version is good for playing flv files.
Though i prefer
PowerDVD for dvd's
Gom player for full HD
WMP for music (the best)
SMplayer for anything others can't play. 

I found vlc still can't play rmvb files. SMplayer  can.


----------



## chesss (Sep 17, 2008)

VLCplayer the last time I tried had the shittiest interface.

Its smplayer for me. single key mplayer shortcuts,, easy display adjustments, and plays any file..lacks library feature though(wmp)


----------



## max_demon (Sep 17, 2008)

VLC  For Playing Complex Videos
Media Player Classic for Playing good Mobies
Billy for MP3
MediaMonkey for Audio and Editing


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Sep 18, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> I don't use equalizer at all so can't talk on that front. Even I use VLC as my portable media player, there is no use using VLC as a primary media player for me.



Do you mean you mean you dont use equalizer at all?? or you use your sound driver's global equalizer? How come you can get good sound without equalizer?

I dont know what having a primary player means. I use VLC+SMPlayer+GOMPlayer+MediaMonkey+WMP combo, whichever comes into my sight first  But this combo plays any file thats for sure. 

For audio, ya i use media monkey these days as default. earlier it was winamp with constan-eq equalizer and before that, when i had my acer lapcrap, it was wmp which certainly sounded best on that soundcard.


----------



## x3060 (Sep 19, 2008)

foobar for mp3
kmp for video.
power dvd for dvds.

even i don't use equalizers...i prefer to listen as it is...


----------



## krazzy (Sep 19, 2008)

Krazy_About_Technology said:


> One thing that annoys me about Windows Media Player is its equalizer. I dont know why but on my soundcard (Intel Advance HD Audio 2 on my Dell Inspiron 1525) setting equalizer settings even a lil higher then the mid point causes beats in the songs to sound weird, like they are supressed.



Exactly why I don't use WMP for music. Actually the same problem is present in Winamp and Foobar as well. Only player whose equalizer works well is VLC. You can get really awesome bass by tweaking VLC's equalizer, without any distortion.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 21, 2008)

I like WMP 11, although prefer VLC over it.
iTunes 8 is sweet(Vista users stay away, it gives BSOD)


----------

